# Guinea pigs - bedford



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have 5 female guinea pigs all under a year old and 3 male guinea pigs allover a year old. the boys can go with a 6ft hutch.

all are so friendly and lovely. rescued recently. 2 of the females might be pregnant but are all seperate now :001_smile:

need a forever loving home!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I would help but im miles and miles away im afraid!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

wish i could help.. have you tried tgpf? x


----------



## Baybee-Titch (Apr 16, 2011)

hi do you have any off these left... possibly interested in one off the might be pregnant females how would you find out? only want one please like i said a pregnant one and i have a two tier hutch


----------

